
Show HN: PyOrbs – A Lightweight Pipenv Alternative - gergely_kalmar
https://pyorbs.wbrp.ch/docs/1.0.1/
======
beagle3
I do understand why not Pipenv/virtualenv/venv (though some are under the
hood)

I don’t understand why not conda. It’s so much more fearureful and useful than
every other python package and environment manager i’ve used.

That said, looks great - I do like alternatives, and I likely missed a use
case in which it excels.

~~~
gergely_kalmar
Thanks for the feedback! There's indeed many tools that try to solve the
issues related to virtual environment management – I also reviewed quite a few
before writing my own little tool. Although I mostly used virtualenvwrapper
before, Conda seems to be also lacking a feature that I wanted, which is
lockfile management. I usually have separate requirements files for different
use cases (running tests, building docs, running in production) – freezing
these and managing the lockfiles manually has always been a hassle. This is
one of the areas which is much simpler with pyorbs. Another feature that I
value is the automatic environment activation in new terminal tabs, which
saves me some typing every now and then too.

~~~
beagle3
Thanks! Will keep a close watch

